
Matrix.org and Riot.im is down for emergency security maintenance - pi-rat
https://twitter.com/matrixdotorg/status/1116304867683905537
======
acct1771
`Matrix @matrixdotorg 21m In terms of the incident itself, we will publish an
update shortly. Summary is: an attacker accessed the production infra that
runs (link: [http://matrix.org](http://matrix.org)) matrix.org, hence the
rebuild. Source code & packages are unaffected. We do not think user data was
targeted, but are playing it safe.`

Assange and this today. Huh.

~~~
takeshi_w
Good luck! Get back soon!

